# Problem mit meiner Geforce 6600 GT



## manumerten (22. März 2005)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe da mal ein ehct komsiches Problem!
Ich habe eben meine neue Grafikkarte (eine Gefroce 6600 GT, wie erwähnt) erhalten!
Ich habe mcih antürlich direkt ans installieren gemacht.So, als dann alels fertgi war mit Treibern und so dafür zu installieren zeigt der PC mri ne Fehlermeldung an, die lautet, dass die Grafikkarte zurück geschraubt wurde, da das System geschädigt würde, wenn man sie unter Volllast laufen lassen würde und dass man ein Netzkabel anschließen sollte... Screen davon schicke ich morgen nach...
Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ist bei dem Umfang wirklich nen Netzkabel dabei. Weil 1.) Ich find kein Netzkabel im Zubehör. 2.) In der Beschreibung bei Ebay stand auch nix dabei 3.) Ich werde hoffentich nich blind... ;o)
Hat jdm ne Ahnung ob da nen Netzbale zu gehört oda nich. Weil beim Zubehör waren nur 2 Kabel dabei. Das eine für Video-In und das andere glaub ich für Fernseher falls man einen anschlißen will oda so. Aber da ist KEIN Netzteil dabei  

help me. mfg manumerten

*EDIT*
Erster Bildschirm steht: http://home.arcor.de/manumerten/graka1.jpg
Zweiter Bildschirm, nachdem ich auf "Fehlerbehebung" geklickt habe http://home.arcor.de/manumerten/graka2.jpg


----------



## chmee (23. März 2005)

Die Geforce HighEnd-Karten hatten bis dato immer nen eigenen Stromanschluß, da
der AGP-Steckplatz nicht genug Strom liefern konnte.
PCIe wurde auf den Verbrauch wieder angepaßt..

Entweder hat Deine AGP-GraKa einen 4pol Stromanschluß wie bei ner Festplatte, dann solltest
Du den benutzen oder Dein Mainboard liefert nicht genug Strom oder Du hast PCIe 

mfg chmee


----------



## manumerten (23. März 2005)

Mh
Also, ich habe ne AGP Karte
Da is ehct ein 4.Pol Stecker dabei, nur der passt perfekt in den Video-In ?
Is der trotzdme richtig udn wohin muss das Kabel dann. Von der Graka zu.....?


----------



## chmee (23. März 2005)

Bevor Du 12Volt an den Videoanschluß legst  

Dieser Anschluß ist direkt auf der GraKa und dort steckst Du ne Festplatten-Stromversorgung
vom Netzteil ran.
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/0601151.htm - Der erste Stecker

mfg chmee


----------



## manumerten (23. März 2005)

Was en Festplattenstecker is weiß ich auch 
hab den Anschluß nur nicht gesehen. Aber danke! Jetzt komtm dieser Bildschrim nicht mehr. THX
Noch ne Frage bzgl der graka
Ich habe gehört, dass man die 6600 GT zu einer 6800 GT machen kann mit einem kleinen Programm, welches die 8 verschlossenenn Pixel-Pipelines freimahct. Heißt, das man dann 16 Pixel-Pipelines hat. Weiß einer wie das Programm heißt und wo man es loaden kann


----------



## chmee (23. März 2005)

Vielleicht mit Rivatuner ? 

http://www.wintotal-forum.de/index.php/topic,59752.0.html
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-110502

mfg chmee


----------



## PAK (29. März 2005)

Mit dieser Graka habe ich auch ein Problem, vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.
Ich habe die Asus GeForce 6600GT/TD PCI-e neu gekauft. Sie lief bisher nie in meinem System, da erstmal das neue Mainboard nicht funktionierte. Jetzt habe ich ein neues erhalten, die Graka läuft aber dennoch nicht. Ich betreibe das Mainboard (ein Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe) mit einer alten PCI Karte. Wenn ich die Karte einbaue und booten möchte, kommt das Signal "lang-kurz-kurz", welches ja auf die Graka schließen läßt. Ich habe sie dann eingeschickt, aber sie kam zurück und soll die Tests einwandfrei gemeistert haben. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung was nicht stimmt. Das Bios ist das aktuelle. Mit einer alten PCI Karte läuft das System.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.


----------

